
How elementary os became an open source company - macco
http://www.networkworld.com/article/3039009/open-source-tools/elementary-boss-watches-the-linux-distro-make-great-strides.html
======
psgbg
I had seen then growing for a wile and I really like their philosophy.

Their designs are so good and I like their applications.

In the other hand their software needs to grow and need some polish. There are
many bugs around there, nothing that prevents the daily usage but still. For
me it's a great distribution, but not my flagship yet...

Great article, it's good to see the other side.

